# Corn harvest



## ducks4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Has anybody seen any corn coming off the fields in your area in the past few days. I hunt the area I hunt and am not looking to change areas but some of the locals I know in the area are talking about taking the insurance and rolling their crop down. So that they can at least be ready for next year. Also starting to see mold on the kernels and they are worried the elevator might not even buy it if the mold gets bad. It has been tough to be a field hunter in my area because of the water and mud.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

This week corn is coming out like crazy! We got about 200 acres out since Monday and looks like everyone else around here is doing the same!


----------



## ducks4u (Sep 16, 2009)

How about in North Dakota, any corn going into the can?


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Was up there all last week and got home last night. And it was like finding a needle in a hay stack for corn fields picked. When I left tuesday they were just starting to get going on the beans again. It has been pretty wet up there the last few weeks. Wouldnt suprise me if alot of it never gets picked this year.


----------



## ducks4u (Sep 16, 2009)

I have downsized my spread and stuck to beans and have had good shooting. Very tough to hide a group of ground blinds in a clean bean field so I have been hunting alone and it has worked OK. Would sure like to hunt a corn field with the group a few times though. Maybe in SD later in the month it may work.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

the only way corn is gettin out this fall in NE sodak is if we have about 2 weeks straight with no precipitation. Wishful thinking maybe?? :eyeroll:


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

By the time corn comes out in NE SD the birds will be long gone and people will be driving on the lakes ice fishing.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

A classmate of mine from SD said they already decided to wait to spring harvest...not good


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> A classmate of mine from SD said they already decided to wait to spring harvest...not good


They better hope they get it.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I think I've seen 1 sunflower field and 1 corn field picked so far this year (other than some silage chops) in the greater bismarck area. But hopefully this warm dry weather will get things going...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

One thing I don't understand is that why do people keep putting corn in when its always a b1tch to get out. There were alot of corn fields burned or rolled last spring and alot of fields that didn't even get planted. Plus there is alot more money in other commodities.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the crops are disappearing fast here in Illinois. I don't understand why I'm not seeing birds. I saw around 50 today on a pond with green grass behind a factory in town


----------



## sdmallardmasher (Sep 15, 2008)

My father in law farms in east cent SD and he started today taking out his corn. Done baggin wet corn and cuttin earlage now its all goin in the bins. Should start pickin up bird wise by him hopefully


----------

